# Tarte



## Ernie (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 11, 2009)

*Tarte (cheek stains)*


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Fall09 Tarte e/s Palettes*

Day-to-Night
Top (L-R): Shimmery Champagne, Shimmery Dusty Lilac, Rich Brown With Gold Shimmer, Deep Shimmery Bronze, Neutral Shimmery Brown
Bottom (L-R): Silver Sheen, Shimmery Pale Pink, Shimmery Deep Gray, Gold-Tinged Purple, Black With Silver Fleck 





Femme Fatale
Top (L-R): shimmering blush, irridescent smoke, shimmiering violet, shimmering indigo, shimmering onyx 
Bottom (L-R): shimmering light gold, shimmering copper-rose, shimmering deep bronze, shimmering jade, shimmering garnet 





Femme Naturale
Top (L-R): shimmering buff, soft sand, golden peach, shimmering sage, soft sienna
Bottom (L-R): golden tan, soft petal pink, golden plum, shimmering cocoa, golden navy


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Oct 15, 2009)

Holiday Palette Swatches





Shimmer Shadows





Matte Shadows





LipGlosses





Bronzer, Highlighter, Blushes





Paper Swatches


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

Tarte Cheek Stain in Flush and second one in Tipsy. Also, emphasEyes high definition eye pencil in black









Tarte EyeQuatic Waterproof Summer Essentials Set Lock & Roll Creaseless Eye Shadow Duo in Lavendar, Teal, Champagne





top row is just cream side, middle is just powder, and bottom is both


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Feb 5, 2011)

Tarte Lipsurgence in "Amused." It's like a fuchsia or cool pink-red.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 10, 2011)

These are the new LipSurgene Luster lip tints























  	Full review on Tarte lip stains.
  	Urban Decay Naked Palette Giveaway here
www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 9, 2011)

Tarte Amazonian Clay 12-Hr Blushes Review

MAC Surf Baby Collection Overview (Colour)
MAC Surf Baby Collection Overview (Face)

  	Surf Baby GIVEAWAY

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jul 9, 2011)

Review of Tarte's True Blood Palette


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jul 11, 2011)

Will add swatches later.


----------



## soco210 (Jul 30, 2011)

Tarte for True Blood

  	Palette Swatches & the 4 Eye Looks that are included:












_(L-R: the light, fairy, dusk, dawn, werewolf) _




_(L-R: waitress, nocturnal, charmer, glamour me, stake, bayou) _




_(L-R: telepath, the true death, immortal, moss, legend, "V") _




_(L-R: Primer, Mascara, Liner) _

  	Luminous Fairy EOTD




  	Not Your Average Waitress EOTD




  	Vamp Glam EOTD




  	Vampy Vixen EOTD




  	Tarte for True Blood Natrual Cheek Stain - Red









  	Tarte for True Blood LipSurgence Lip Tint in Red











  	Edited to add another look using this palette:



  	(using Telepath, Legend, True Death, and V)


----------



## soco210 (Jan 6, 2012)

EXPOSED Amazonian Clay 12-hour Blush


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 18, 2012)

Full swatches & review here.  Video with live swatches here.


----------



## soco210 (Jan 25, 2012)

Tarte 12 hour Amazonian Clay Blush

  	Dollface & Flush







  	Tarte Gifted Amazonian Clay Smart Mascara


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 8, 2012)

Full photos and review here.


----------



## soco210 (Feb 13, 2012)

Glisten Blush


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 29, 2012)

Amazonian Clay Shimmering Blushes

  	Full review and swatches here.  Video with live swatches here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 10, 2012)

Smooth Operator Tinted Moisturizer.  Full photos & review here.


----------



## soco210 (Mar 15, 2012)

LipSurgence Lip Tint in Joy


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 20, 2012)

Tarte Amazonian Clay Waterproof Cream Eyeshadows

  	More photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 29, 2012)

Tarte Maracuja Cheek Tints

  	More photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 2, 2012)

Tarte Maracuja Blush & Glow Brightening Luminizer and Cheek Tint in “Moonlight”: More photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 6, 2012)

Tarte Maracuja Blush & Glow Brightening Luminizer and Cheek Tint in “Sunlight”: More photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 10, 2012)

Gifts From The Lipstick Tree Achiote Color Collection: more photos & review here.


----------



## soco210 (Jun 18, 2012)

Amazonian Clay Waterproof Cream Eye Shadow in Slate


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jul 16, 2014)

Rainforest After Dark Colored Clay Eye & Cheek Palette


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 17, 2014)

Matte Palette


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 20, 2014)

The matte palette is so gorgeous.


----------



## misskaine (Jan 10, 2015)

:encore::


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 31, 2015)

Did anyone here every get any of the Aqualilies collection in 2013? I got the Amazonian Clay waterproof eyeliner in Splash but haven't seen anything on Specktra about it.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 13, 2015)

Poppy Picnic Amazonian Clay Eye & Cheek Palette


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 13, 2015)

Tarte Showstopper Clay Palette


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 13, 2015)

Tarte QVC Sale


----------

